# Heritage Hog Carcass Yields



## Kotori (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm not sure if anyone else has posted about this, apologies in advance if it has been, but while researching different pig breeds I came across this. University of Kentucky did a study on the different carcass characteristics of heritage breeds, and since it was done with selling in mind they have overall yield as well as size of the loin eye. All pigs were raised the same so while personal experience will vary it is nice to see the differences on a level field. Of course, flavor and such wasn't tested in this case





__





						Heritage Hog Carcass Yields | Dietetics and Human Nutrition | University of Kentucky
					

Seven piglets from each of the eight breeds in this study were transported to Berea College from various sources and grown out on pasture to market weight. The 1.5 acre pasture consisted primarily of fescue with some other grasses and broadleaf weeds present. Three hoop shelters with deep...




					uknowledge.uky.edu
				




Oh, and for some reason Ossabow Island was reported differently. I wanted to read the whole report to find out why, but can't get it to display at work. I'll report back on that later. the way its stated in the summery makes it sound like overall yield was only 31%, but that doesn't sound right since for most of the others it was 65% or more.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 12, 2019)

I only raise feeder pigs and I always look for heritage breeds. Our first pigs were Large Black/Berkshire cross. The second pigs were Red Wattle, third were Hereford Hogs. In between we bought three large grown hogs for cheap, since nobody wanted them, fed them on soured corn, boiled eggs, hay soaked in sour milk, for 45-60 days before taking to slaughter. Two of them were mixed breed, one was a Red Wattle boar. He weighed 820 pounds, hanging weight was 506 pounds. So he was at 61%. In my feeder pig threads I have all the numbers, but on phone now.


----------



## Kotori (Nov 13, 2019)

Okay, after looking at the report, I think the reason for Ossabow Island coming in so low is because it seems to be very fatty. The ham, for example, had a 3 inch or thicker ring of fat, same as with the loin. If you want heavy lard production this is your pig, though I don't know how much of that would be inherent to the breed and how much was due to the free-choice grain.

ETA: Ossabow was also only evaluated 'American Style' and not Charcuterie, which is where the higher percentage comes from (the more realistic one, in my opinion).

Baymule, nice to see someone with real-world experience! I saw your thread about him and have to admit I'm surprised there isn't a taint to the meat, but I guess it is all in how you treat the animal and the meat. Did you find that there was more fat than on a feeder size pig, or was it still lean?


----------



## Kotori (Nov 13, 2019)

Alright, sorry to post twice in a row like this, but I finished a chart that compares all of the 'American Style' values for the pig breeds. The Ossabow actually holds it own in the chart, it seems that while it listed the total values for all the other breeds, it only listed the lean yield, making it seem ~40% worse than all the others.



HamSide/bellyLoinShoulder ButtShoulder picnicSpareribstotalAvg.Yield of Lean MuscleAmerican Guinea Hog17%21%13%6%8%3%68%24%Gloucestershire Old Spot21%12%17%9%9%4%72%46%Hereford21%17%18%7%9%3%75%42%Large Black Hog18%16%17%6%8%2%67%32%Mulefoot19%17%12%6%8%3%65%36%Ossabow Island17%19%15%6%9%3%69%31%Red Wattle19%17%12%6%7%3%64%37%Tamworth21%16%18%7%10%3%75%43%

Sorry if it seems like I'm harping on -- I like my percentages and tables!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 14, 2019)

I like your chart. I like the fat on my pork, the marbling gives it flavor, and keeps it from being dry. You know, that "the more you chew, the bigger it gets" kind of dry meat, YUCK! I render the lard for cooking with also. The only oil I buy is olive oil and coconut oil, since everything else is GMO. So having my own lard to cook with is great. The big boar, Wilbur had a lot of fat, but I had plenty, so gave it to a friend to render for lard. 

If the Ossabow Hog has captured your heart, then you should raise them.


----------

